# Amateur Forum



## melcooney

I have created a forum for amateur photographers.
This is a fun place for sharing photos by photographers
who utilize the "Point and Click" mode of their cameras.
While we do not deny memberships by the more advanced
artist, this is a forum designed for those of us who are still
learning to digitally alter our work, experimenting with the different
settings on our cameras, and overall interested in honing our skills.

Please feel free to drop by and visit us at:


----------

